

Divide and Conquer: Cracking MS-CHAPv2 with a 100% success rate (2012) - yuhong
https://www.cloudcracker.com/blog/2012/07/29/cracking-ms-chap-v2/

======
yuhong
I wonder how feasible converting the 48 FPGAs into ASICs would be, hopefully
to sell them.

